# Facial 'glue'?



## wolf65 (Sep 3, 2002)

I like to use "spirit gum" to add hair or latex appliances to my face. It comes in a bottle and is available in most costume shops.

<center>“by the Pricking of My Thumbs, Something Wicked This Way Comes.”</center>


----------



## Raef_Wolfe (Oct 1, 2003)

It's a paper mache mask (I actually did it! Go me!). Will that destroy the paper mache? And does it stain fabric?

If the answer is no to the first, but you're unsure of the second, I could just test the fabric with it and make sure it won't bleed through or get all funky looking.

Do you know if this is found elsewhere other than costume shops? The closest costume shop is about an hour away! :'(

I am but a wolf inside


----------



## groovethang (Jul 14, 2003)

*Raef,

I wouldn't use it on a fabric that you care about. It's REALLY sticky and in fact, you have to make sure, when you buy the spirit gum, invest in the spirit gum remover! Otherwise, you'll peel layers of skin off your face trying to get the mask off! 

Good luck.*

*Groove Thang!*


----------



## Raef_Wolfe (Oct 1, 2003)

Oh, ouch.

About how much does spirit gum and the remover cost?

And is there anything else I could use? My brother suggested double sided tape and I smacked him. Is there something similar that wouldn't rip my skin off? (hates to admit it when brother has semi good idea)



I don't care so much about the fabric, if needed I could go buy more at joannes about 5 minutes away 

I am but a wolf inside


----------



## wolf65 (Sep 3, 2002)

I've never tried it on fabric or paper mache. I usually use plain soap and water to get it off, but it is pretty difficult now that I think of it. It has been a few years. I would think any place with a good supply of halloween costumes and makeup might have it.

I just did a google search and this is one of the first sites that came up. I'm sure lots of places sell it, but at least you can see what it looks like and how cheap it is from this link.
http://www.magicmakers.com/retail/makeup steins/spiritgum.html



<center>“by the Pricking of My Thumbs, Something Wicked This Way Comes.”</center>


----------



## sheepies666 (Sep 22, 2003)

You could also try liquid latex. The bond isn't nearly as stong as with spirit gum, so your face won't get ripped off. And as long as you have a shiny surface, it'll just peel off. Clothing can be an issue, though. It will stick and is hell to get out.


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

I have actually used double sided tape to hold pieces of fur on a couple of people to make them into werewolves and it held up great but you can also look in the halloween section of most any store and find a witches nose or scars that will have a tube of glue included in the package. It will save you the trouble of hunting for spirit gum and will not cost much!


----------



## Raef_Wolfe (Oct 1, 2003)

Where can I get double sided tape? It sounds like a better idea for it ATM.

I am but a wolf inside


----------



## groovethang (Jul 14, 2003)

*Raef,

The spirit gum & remover, for the amount you will need, will run you around $5 and you would be able to find it at a costume store. As far as how much you will need, if you are applying this mask to your face, you will only need maybe 10 or 20 drops of spirit gum, but you will need probably about 3 times that of remover. By the way, as far as effectiveness, the spirit gum is THE most effective of all of the options that have been discussed in this thread.

As far as latex, that is definitely another option. I try not to put it on my face too much, as my facial skin gives me a minor reaction when I stick latex to it. My other skin doesn't mind too much. Note to the wise, I am assuming you are a male, in which case, if you choose the latex route, make sure you are clean-shaven beforehand, otherwise, you will be picking latex bits out of your facial hair for days.

By the way, on the double-sided tape, I have bought that at K-mart in the past -- long time ago for a wedding. My sister's bridesmaid gown was gapping at the bust, so we double-sided taped it. LOL Anyway, it was a little fussy to deal with, but if you want to go that route, it is probably available at wal-mart, target, discount stores such as those, etc.

Good luck!*

*Groove Thang!*


----------



## Raef_Wolfe (Oct 1, 2003)

Nope, I'm a female. And my cousin used double sided tape to hold up a halter style prom dress once, and it was easy for me to manage and help her. I fell in love with it, but could never find it again.

Thanks all! Any more suggestions before I out and shop later?

I am but a wolf inside


----------

